# Lets go shopping



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I can do some looking, I love shopping especially when it's someone else's money :lol: I've got quite a few trailer sites bookmarked as the dh is going to let me upgrade when he gets his year end bonus, woo hoo!  

Cheaper is always better...but what's the budget?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

This would be the ideal sort of thing to be looking for, and the price is about right.

used 1991 Gooseneck 4-horse trailer

Ideal in that it looks sad but is sound, well hopefully. Probably bigger than I was thinking though

This would be sensible, smaller cheaper, looks nice, no border issues, mmmmmmm I wonder if I could persuade him to go to Ontario instead?

Two Horse McBride Goose Neck Straight Load


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

How about this one?

pre-1980 Trailman Horse Trailer for Sale in Milaca, Minnesota MN

older but has a finished LQ and the price is right 

or this one...
http://www.horsetrailerworld.com/home/trailerdetail.asp?ID=324079


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

2nd one is cute and sensible looking, which is why I would prefer the first one, older but with bells and whistles.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> 2nd one is cute and sensible looking, which is why I would prefer the first one, older but with bells and whistles.


Sounds like me. I've done sensible for many years and I'm ready for bells and whistles! Come on January bonus! Pretty sure I've got the best hubby ever, his bonus = my trailer down payment...


----------



## Iowahorselover (Feb 23, 2010)

I have an older 3h slant with full living qtrs:

'89 Trail Magic 3h slant with full living quarters 

While it is an older one it has a lot of the bells and whistles. Plus its nice and the price is negotiable!


----------

